# Fieldpiece HVAC Guide???



## mechanical guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Been looking at this at supply houses and am thinking about buying. Any product feedback would be good.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

mechanical guy said:


> Been looking at this at supply houses and am thinking about buying. Any product feedback would be good.


Its a guide to what.


How to do what? Or how to test what?


----------



## mechanical guy (Feb 9, 2010)

Fieldpiece HG1 system analyzer. google it because I cannot post links to manufacturer's website yet. Basically it is a hand held device with different detachable heads which collects and interprets data such as Target Evaporator Exit Temperature, Superheat, Subcooling, and Combustion Analysis. 
Price's online seem too good to be true so I was wondering if it's worth the trouble?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I have Fieldpiece meters. And they are ok.

I don't like that if the meter dies. You now have to run out and get another one quickly. Since without it, none of the heads are useful.

I prefer separate meters for combustion testing and set up over one that does combustion and SH, SC calculations too.

Its probably an ok unit though. As long as you already understand how to find target temps for cooling equipment without it.
And know what the combustion readings mean(didn't see that it reads CO with the same head that reads O2).


----------



## mechanical guy (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been looking at the UEI C155 Oil Kit for combustion analysis. It uses an infrared optic to measure CO2 instead of replacable 02 sensor. and yes I can calculate superheat and subcooling.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

mechanical guy said:


> I have been looking at the UEI C155 Oil Kit for combustion analysis.
> 
> Is it fast to give read outs.
> If not. You lose some ability to diagnose certain problems. But that isn't always deal killer.
> ...



Not to be mean. is that calculate the SH and SC you have. Or calculate what the SH and SC should be.


----------



## mechanical guy (Feb 9, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Not to be mean. is that calculate the SH and SC you have. Or calculate what the SH and SC should be.



both.:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

mechanical guy said:


> both.:laughing:



LOL... Ok.

Some techs think that because they can read a gauge and dry bulb temp, they are doing everything they need to, to determine what the SH should be.

Sometimes its hard to explain why at 70OD temp and at 70ID DB and 59°WB the target SH is 16, and the same for 80° ID DB with 68°ID Wb and 90° outdoor temp.


----------



## MechAcc (Feb 27, 2005)

HVAC Guide Users Manual Don't have one but you be the judge.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it can be a useful tool.

As a combustion analyzer. Its not good for diagnostics for detecting start up problems. A fast digital is needed for that, and the Fieldpiece uses a hand pump, which is anything but fast.

It incorporates analytical software in the head. The same software that is available for palm units(google "exact charge"). 
Looks like most of the data has to be entered into it, instead of it just automatically reading the data as you take it.

With a calculator, pencil and paper. You can do all that math your self.

It looks like a good meter for learning what the system readings are telling you.


----------



## administr8tor (Jan 18, 2010)

It's a well made tool as with all fieldpiece stuff, it does take some getting used too, youtube has some good videos on it

Now if I just had some jobs to use it on:rockon:


----------

